# Women's Bibs?



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Not for me, but for a friend:

A friend of mine is a shorter racer, looking for short-inseam shorts/bibs. I know about the Craft "booty short" model, but they aren't bibs.

So: do you guys know of any shorts/bibs (bibs, preferably) with a 5-6 inch inseam? No budget.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the Giordana bibs. 

Whatever you do, stay away from the Castellis.


----------



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with the Giordana bibs, but the inseam on my XS is longer than you are looking for.
There are many short inseam Tri shorts. I have some Zoots that I wear on the mountain bike for bopping around town.


----------

